# 1/144 scale decals?



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Picked up 6 kits and been perusing the net for aftermarket decals and came up empty. Anyone know of any out there?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Have you tried Squadron?

www.squadron.com


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Squadron just has ten and they are mostly for 737s and the like.
Thanks.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What in particular do you need decals for? It might help you to get a better response.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, I bought minicraft 1/144 B-29, B-24, P-51 ans Avenger, Arii P-40N, and Revell P-47D and F4U-1. Anything to dress these up better would be nice.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There isn't much in the way of 1/144th. Platz makes some really nice kits (come two in a box with multiple decal options). I don't know if they sell seperate decals. You might ask on Hyperscale. One option is to get some 1/72 or 1/48 decals, scan them, and print them out in 1/144th.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Try this site for 1/144 military decals:

http://www.canmilair.com/index.htm

While focusing mostly on Canadian aircraft, I'm pretty sure that all the ones you've mentioned are available both in type and 1/144 scale and have American markings for those planes.

The link is of course the front page. It takes about 3 clicks to get to the aircraft decals page and choose the appropriate aircraft type! I've never used the products offered there; however, I do know some people who has and they've all said positive things about the quality and service! I plan on ordering some decals from here myself in the future.


----------



## 164hack (Apr 2, 2007)

There's a couple you can get fixed up here.......

http://translate.google.com/transla.../tank/products.html&rurl=translate.google.com


I got a sheet of swastikas from these guys. Nice stuff. If you know what your trying to build, you should be able to piece things together from their offerings....(watch the scale, theres some 1/300 mixed in the list)

http://stores.ebay.com/1-144-Direct...21QQ_sidZ100306430QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------

